# Woodworkers - Lets See What You've Been Working On



## Mars (Jan 26, 2021)

I've seen some good looking projects on here from time to time. I thought it would be nice to have a thread to share your woodworking projects.  I'll kick it off with a few.

My desk/reloading bench

A couple picture frames

Wireless phone charger 

Dresser


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 26, 2021)

Nice,,,,been many years since I've built anything,,,,


----------



## ugajay (Jan 26, 2021)

You're truly talented. Beautiful work


----------



## Triple C (Jan 26, 2021)

Admire all of you guys that are talented in any type of hand craft work.  You woodwork is beautiful!


----------



## baddave (Jan 26, 2021)

I actually don't call myself a woodworker but this is "part" of what my wife and I do for supplemental income since retirement. She sells these all over the country. Full time for her, part time for me dog toy boxes


----------



## ilbcnu (Jan 26, 2021)

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0?ui...0896480889&th=1773f481308b9679&view=att&disp=


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 26, 2021)

My daughter bought a house in August,  I have been helping her repair and remodel things. She asked if I could build a few small things for decorating the house, she getting close to done. Made a blanket ladder, and some floating shelves last week.


----------



## ilbcnu (Jan 26, 2021)

That is a 3 inch solid slab of poplar tree that came down during Michael. It was in the ditch awaiting storm crew pick up and it was cut up into 4 foot sections, took me and 5 other guys to roll it up into a trailer. took it to a man south of butler ga and he milled it into 6 equal pieces and then we stacked and dried them in my shed for a year. Some will be mantles and most tables. Mama wanted this one personally. Found the table base in the scrap yard.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 26, 2021)

baddave said:


> I actually don't call myself a woodworker but this is "part" of what my wife and I do for supplemental income since retirement. She sells these all over the country. Full time for her, part time for me dog toy boxes


Great looking products! A friend of mine that I camp with in the summer, is a retired painter. He builds all kinds of simple benches ,shelves, decoration type things, and chairs. He supplements his retirement quite well. He had so many orders that he hired a helper just to cut the pieces to stock his shelves, so he can build and paint them. It's a great money making hobby when you retire. Or you can just fish!


----------



## JDwall (Jan 26, 2021)

Some of my "sawdust therapy"


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 26, 2021)

JDwall said:


> Some of my "sawdust therapy"


Great looking stuff, very nice!


----------



## Mars (Jan 26, 2021)

JDwall said:


> Some of my "sawdust therapy"


Good looking stuff!


----------



## Mars (Jan 26, 2021)

A few more


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 26, 2021)

Mars said:


> A few more
> View attachment 1062677View attachment 1062678View attachment 1062679


Nice, love the table,,,,got the tapering jig, never had a chance to use it before my back got to bad,,,,


----------



## ilbcnu (Jan 26, 2021)

JDwall said:


> Some of my "sawdust therapy"


What finish is on the table top? very nice


----------



## JDwall (Jan 26, 2021)

ilbcnu said:


> What finish is on the table top? very nice


Glaze coat bar top finish


----------



## baddave (Jan 26, 2021)

JDwall said:


> Some of my "sawdust therapy"


see, that's what I'm talkin'bout , some of you guys are REAL wood workers , I'm just a tinkerer


----------



## Jimmypop (Jan 26, 2021)

, I sold my timber about 25 yrs. ago and I kept a lot of the walnut , cherry, cedar , and some beech and oak. I never was much good but I got a kick out of making simple things and giving them to family and friends. Here are a few of the frames , shelves and stuff I tried to make. I still have a lot of the lumber but I can't do it now.


----------



## Raylander (Jan 26, 2021)

That what I do for a living (to fund my hobbies and vices). My grandpa started a cabinet business in the mid 60s and my dad kept it going; I was blessed to grow up in a cabinet shop. It paid my way through college and once I finished my edumacation I decided to keep going- having a boss stinks.. We build real cabinets; not frameless Chinese junk.. We build em, spray em, and install em. Just two white boys trying to make it..

Here’s a few recent kitchen projects we completed.


----------



## Raylander (Jan 26, 2021)

Basement bar areas


----------



## Raylander (Jan 26, 2021)

And a trout net for when I catch lunkers..


----------



## Mars (Jan 26, 2021)

@Raylander thats some mighty fine work!


----------



## Raylander (Jan 26, 2021)

Mars said:


> @Raylander thats some mighty fine work!



Thank you sir. We try hard


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Raylander said:


> And a trout net for when I catch lunkers..
> 
> View attachment 1062731View attachment 1062732


Really nice,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Several pieces I built many years ago,,,,needs a drawer front repair


----------



## heggy (Jan 27, 2021)

Drunken Cutting Boards.
Nice feature of these cutting boards is you make 2 at a time.


----------



## heggy (Jan 27, 2021)

Artisan tray


----------



## ugajay (Jan 27, 2021)

Raylander that's just amazing work


----------



## heggy (Jan 27, 2021)

Smartphone amp


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 27, 2021)

Nice work guys. I don’t tend to have regrets, but I wish I had pursued my desire to learn cabinet making. I’ve built quite a few things over the years, but nothing as nice as this stuff.


----------



## heggy (Jan 27, 2021)

Two level pencil box


----------



## heggy (Jan 27, 2021)

Rifle Range Cart made from cedar.
Used biscuits, dowels, dados, and glue for strength.
Used nails for drawer assembly.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2021)

heggy said:


> Drunken Cutting Boards.
> Nice feature of these cutting boards is you make 2 at a time.
> View attachment 1062831


Saw the plans for these,,,,


----------



## Jimmypop (Jan 27, 2021)

I built this bookcase for our granddaughter when she was 4 . She was big into Barbie at the time. She's 24 now.


----------



## Raylander (Jan 27, 2021)

Jimmypop said:


> I built this bookcase for our granddaughter when she was 4 . She was big into Barbie at the time. She's 24 now.



That awesome. I bet she has some fond memories of that from she was a young’un


----------



## flyrod444 (Jan 28, 2021)

Been working on finishing up a few hollow forms lately. Picture is poor but I left the gallon can in pic for size reference.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 29, 2021)

flyrod444 said:


> Been working on finishing up a few hollow forms lately. Picture is poor but I left the gallon can in pic for size reference.
> View attachment 1063051
> View attachment 1063052


Beautiful work,,,,what kind of lathe do you have? If you don't mind me asking,,,,maybe post up a Pic,,,,


----------



## flyrod444 (Jan 29, 2021)

Cmp1 said:


> Beautiful work,,,,what kind of lathe do you have? If you don't mind me asking,,,,maybe post up a Pic,,,,


Here is a picture of my lathe. It's a one-way 1640. I'm able to turn 24" dia. bowls on the outboard side. I paid for the lathe by making crow calls like in second picture. Like turning bowls or hollow forms a lot more now.


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 29, 2021)

Y'all got it goin' on!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 29, 2021)

Wh


flyrod444 said:


> Here is a picture of my lathe. It's a one-way 1640. I'm able to turn 24" dia. bowls on the outboard side. I paid for the lathe by making crow calls like in second picture. Like turning bowls or hollow forms a lot more now.  View attachment 1063130
> View attachment 1063131


Nice,,,,what brand?,,,,thought Jet at first,,,,the Grizzly I was gonna get was around the same size,,,,variable speed,,,,
Could you make a pipe? Like a Merschaum?


----------



## PCNative (Jan 29, 2021)

Here's a few I've been working on recently


----------



## flyrod444 (Jan 29, 2021)

Cmp1 said:


> Wh
> 
> Nice,,,,what brand?,,,,thought Jet at first,,,,the Grizzly I was gonna get was around the same size,,,,variable speed,,,,
> Could you make a pipe? Like a Merschaum?


It is a One Way lathe. Had it around 15 years with zero trouble.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 29, 2021)

flyrod444 said:


> It is a One Way lathe. Had it around 15 years with zero trouble.


Thanks,,,,
I probably should have gotten that Grizzly,,,,but as it turned out with my back, wouldn't be able to use it anyway,,,,

You guys really got me wishing I could get back into woodworking,,,,


----------



## flyrod444 (Feb 18, 2021)

Here are a few more hollow forms just finished.


----------



## flyrod444 (Feb 18, 2021)

Made a bunch of these camping chairs back when I was teaching shop class. It was one of several projects my high school students made in class. The seat slides into the back of the chair for storage. They are very comfortable for around the fire.


----------



## Para Bellum (Mar 18, 2021)

A shop to house my woodworking tools coincidentally.


----------

